# resetting?



## ohno dannie (May 21, 2020)

i wanna reset my pocket camp data (like i did in acnh) but im not sure if there's a way..does anyone know?


----------



## Clock (May 22, 2020)

With a Nintendo account, you can remove Nintendo Account link by going to More > Settings > Nintendo Account Management > Delete Account Link and Save Data and that should restart your data.


----------



## ohno dannie (May 22, 2020)

Crossing123 said:


> With a Nintendo account, you can remove Nintendo Account link by going to More > Settings > Nintendo Account Management > Delete Account Link and Save Data and that should restart your data.


sweet, thank you


----------

